# Finished Coffee Table....



## thomaskennedy (13 Feb 2005)

Hi everyone....

Below are a few pics of my latest project, sorry about the pic quality, as they have been taken on my phone :roll: 






Top View





Side View





Open Drawer

It is made from 100year old reclaimed mahogany that i got....it took alot of work to get it from this






to a decent standard :roll: :shock: the dimensions of that mahog are 9"wide and 3" deep :shock: 

The middle part of the top is maple, and the drawer is made from solid pine (including the base) and a mahog face on it....

Mortice 'n' Tennoned rails to legs, err...

I think that is about it 

Any questoins/suggestions please post 

Ta

Tom


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Feb 2005)

Tom,

Very well done! I see you managed your mitres in the end. Good work - I like it.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Feb 2005)

Hi Tom

Well done. It looks really good.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Woodythepecker (13 Feb 2005)

Well done Tom, very nice.

Regards

Woody


----------



## DaveL (13 Feb 2005)

Tom,

What Chris said. 8) 

Nice to see the gadget side of the dreaded mobile put to good use.


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2005)

That's a lovely piece, Tom. Well done.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (13 Feb 2005)

Tom

That is one very nice table and the contrasting woods work really well for me


----------



## Charley (13 Feb 2005)

Great job Tom, it looks great


----------



## Waka (13 Feb 2005)

Tom

Very nice; the contrast in colours work very well; you must be proud.


----------



## Midnight (13 Feb 2005)

not bad at all Tom... good job..!!


----------



## Aragorn (13 Feb 2005)

Good job! The mitres are very crisp looking and I love the constrasts.
How did you allow for expansion of the maple panel in the end?
What finish did you use? And the mahogany looks quite dark - is it stained??


----------



## Alf (13 Feb 2005)

Proper job, Tom. Like Aragorn I'd like to know how you decided to accommodate expansion in the end, And what the finish is, natch. :wink: 

I think I've got a chronic case of mahogany envy, btw...  :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jaco (13 Feb 2005)

Very nice!  
Excellent!  
Good combination of light and dark wood.  
The camera - can only be a Nokia! :twisted: 
send it back.


----------



## thomaskennedy (14 Feb 2005)

thanks for all the kind words......

I have a confession to make about the expanding/shrinking thing :?.....

I decided to just leave it....buuuutttt.....that was a dreadful mistake....the panel has shrunk about 1cm all the way around....

One mitre has also come undone a tiny bit....

So i am going to fix the mitre and put a bit of beading over the gap :? that'll allow for expansion if needed....hopefully...

Ta,

Tom


----------



## Mcluma (15 Feb 2005)

Very nice work Tom, sorry to hear about your shrinkage problem

But would a beeding not ruin the flat smooth surface look ?


----------



## Duiker (15 Feb 2005)

Looks really nice! Well done!


----------



## thomaskennedy (17 Feb 2005)

Mcluma- Ive managed to track down some really thin stuff, about 2mm thick with a nice neat bevel on the edges....that shouldn't look too out of place...

Trouble is however i bought it for the coffee table, but i have just about finished _another_ project (TV Unit) and i used that for a bit of edging  :roll: so have to buy even more! :roll: 

I am going to post pics a little later of the tv unit, but my digicam is playing up so it might have to be my phone again :evil: 

Ta

Tom


----------



## Mcluma (17 Feb 2005)

Hold on tom hold on

I know what to do

Will be a bit more work but it will work trust me

OK take a nice piece of stock maybe a different colour of wood

take the router and run along the edges of the inlay a nice 1 cm grove of about 5 mil deep, then lay inthere the new inlay beeding with the edges slightly beveld, also bevel the remaining edges on the table, then lay the new stock in the groove with nice mitres and bob is your uncle

I would suggest to use a nice poly glue to withstand the moistere attack from spilled drinks etc

I always say if you cannot hide it, expose it (flunck it)


----------



## devonwoody (18 Feb 2005)

You state 1cm.
Do you not mean 1mm?


----------



## Mcluma (18 Feb 2005)

Well to take up the shrinkage problem and to still have a nice decorative touch, it could be anything between 1 and 10 mm, 

I would do a 10mm beeding(infill) as this can then be beveled on either sides


----------



## Mcluma (22 Feb 2005)

DevonWoody,

Did you manage to fix the shrinkage problem??


----------



## devonwoody (23 Feb 2005)

To Mcluma

shrinkage............................. what shrinkage?????????


----------



## Mcluma (23 Feb 2005)

Sorry DevonWoody  

I meant TOM


----------



## thomaskennedy (24 Feb 2005)

havn't had chance to do it as yet,

and yes i did mean 1CM... i was amazed to see it, not to mention the dissapointment 

I will give it a go this weekend,

mcluma - i like the sound of that...ill try that :wink:


----------



## wizer (4 Mar 2005)

how did you get on with this? Wouldn't mind seeing the end result


----------



## devonwoody (4 Mar 2005)

WiZeR":1s4jdzqv said:


> how did you get on with this? Wouldn't mind seeing the end result



You stirring old .....


----------



## thomaskennedy (29 Mar 2005)

Sorry for the EXTREME delay in reply #-o 

I _still_ havn't managed to get round to it...i promise i will do it soon :?

Ta,

Tom


----------

